# Ingo Bike Reproduction Parts



## JIM OWEN (Jul 28, 2014)

I make some Ingo Bike Reproduction Parts like: floor mat, front fender, older wood platform frame, and now the rear hub.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 28, 2014)

JIM OWEN said:


> I make some Ingo Bike Reproduction Parts like: floor mat, front fender, older wood platform frame, and now the rear hub.




Would it be possible to see some pics/prices? V/r Shawn


----------



## JIM OWEN (Jul 28, 2014)

*Ingo prices*



JIM OWEN said:


> I make some Ingo Bike Reproduction Parts like: floor mat, front fender, older wood platform frame, and now the rear hub.



Prices: floor mat $100. front fender with fender brace $100. wood platform $60.rear hub complete assembly $150. brake shoe $35. brake handle spring $15. brake handle shoulder screw $15. brake rod $25. Collar, handle bar tube SS $25. bearing handle bar tube chrome plated $30. kickstand & clip $50. bushings for goose neck & handle bar tube (2) $25. tapered pin for fork SS $5. Plus shipping. Note, I sell these items on eBay and some of the prices on eBay are higher due to the fees charged. If you go on eBay today and search Ingo Bike you will see a couple of items I have listed to see the pictures. (seller name is jiminy01) I just signed up with The CABE today and haven't figured out how to attach pictures yet.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 28, 2014)

JIM OWEN said:


> Prices: floor mat $100. front fender with fender brace $100. wood platform $60.rear hub complete assembly $150. brake shoe $35. brake handle spring $15. brake handle shoulder screw $15. brake rod $25. Collar, handle bar tube SS $25. bearing handle bar tube chrome plated $30. kickstand & clip $50. bushings for goose neck & handle bar tube (2) $25. tapered pin for fork SS $5. Plus shipping. Note, I sell these items on eBay and some of the prices on eBay are higher due to the fees charged. If you go on eBay today and search Ingo Bike you will see a couple of items I have listed to see the pictures. (seller name is jiminy01) I just signed up with The CABE today and haven't figured out how to attach pictures yet.




Jim...Welcome to the CABE, and thanks for reproducing stuff... more folks need to do this.


----------



## decotriumph (Jul 28, 2014)

*Ingo*

Yes, thanks for taking the initiative and making the investment to reproduce parts, and welcome to The CABE. An Ingo is on my list of bikes I'd like to have someday.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jul 28, 2014)

*Ingo man*

Hi Jim,
welcome to the cabe!


----------



## JIM OWEN (Aug 15, 2014)

*Pictures of the Ingo parts I reproduce any questions (773) 631-8767*


----------



## sm2501 (Aug 26, 2014)

I have seen Jim's parts and he does a great job!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 27, 2014)

*I have seen Jim's parts and he does a great job!*

I second that!
Beautiful quality made stuff!


----------



## JIM OWEN (Sep 22, 2015)

An update on the price of the rear hub assembly now $100. Also I made a DVD - Ingo Bike Restoration Tips. a little over 2 hours in length with lots of tips from my experience of restoring some Ingo Bikes. Including Ingo Bike types and tips, front wheel replacement, rear wheel replacement, Clincher rear sewn, Brake shoe & spring, Rear wheel lacing, Pinstriping & hand grips and Parts sources - $8.50 with free shipping.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 1, 2022)

Hi Jim,
Do you offer a diagram showing how to lace up the rear wheel and what size spokes that are needed?  Does your DVD show this?

Kind thanks, Brant


----------



## Nashman (Apr 1, 2022)

Welcome. Nice stuff. A real asset to the hobby!  Thanks.


----------



## vincev (Apr 3, 2022)

Welcome Jim.I have seen your parts at the bike shows and they are great.


----------



## locomotion (Apr 3, 2022)

vincev said:


> Welcome Jim.I have seen your parts at the bike shows and they are great.



Jim is great. His parts are top notch
But this post dates from 2014. So he is well seasoned to The Cabe!!!


----------



## Markhart (Jun 1, 2022)

JIM OWEN said:


> I make some Ingo Bike Reproduction Parts like: floor mat, front fender, older wood platform frame, and now the rear hub.



Hi Jim,
Do you still have the kickstands and clips available for the Ingo Cycle? If so, please let me know. Thank you.


----------

